# Any other LaPunti Arnis de Abanico practitioners out there?



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm new here, but just checking.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't know of any...but perhaps someone will speak up!


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

Wonderful. I can't wait.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Fionn,

Welcome to MT and the MT FMA Forums!!!

I am going to move this post to the general FMA Forum.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 19, 2006)

Palusut said:


> Hi Fionn,
> 
> Welcome to MT and the MT FMA Forums!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Fionn,

Could we please have some info on LaPunti Arnis de Abanico?

Who is the founder/Grandmaster of the system?

When was the system formed?

What are the unique characterisitics or focus of the system?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Buwaya (Sep 21, 2006)

Palusut said:


> Hi Fionn,
> 
> Could we please have some info on LaPunti Arnis de Abanico?
> 
> ...


 
Sheeeesh! I always forget my password...

Palusut,
Founders, Filemon Caburnay and Johny Chuitan. Current GM, Prudencio "Ondo" Caburnay. If I get the spelling wrong forgive me. I'm not Cebauno.

Fionn, 
Pat O'malley on FMAtalk has trained with Ondo. 
don't know if he visits Mtalk.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2006)

Buwaya said:


> Pat O'malley on FMAtalk has trained with Ondo.



He's user *Pat OMalley* of *FMATalk.com*. He talks about this a bit here.

See also this post.


----------

